# IVF - Progesterone dose



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi 

Quick question

What dose of progesterone should you use? I am using cyclogest pessaries 400mg - one per day.

I have had one positive (m/c) and 3 negatives, and always start spotting on test day (day 12 after ET).

Do you think I should be on a higher dose of cyclogest?

Thanks

Tina


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Tina

Barts said to use 2x400g pessaries per day - morning and night. I guess each clinic has a different way of doing things but if in doubt ask yours what is the right dose.

Fingers crossed!!

Ginger xxx


----------

